# Power steering seal broke AGAIN



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Am I the only one busting through power steering seals and motors? I replaced one on my '99 Ram 1500, replaced one on my 2004 Ram 2500 last year, now its leaking again :yow!: I love the truck but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Snapped three on my 93 dodge  And I think the forth is going 
Well technically I have not snapped any but the previous owner emitted to that being the only real problem with the truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I had an 01' never had a problem with the power steering, now I got an 05', no problems yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I hope your luck improves though, I know how costly these repairs can get.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

1500's have a weaker steering box- blowing out seals when plowing is common- replace it with a 2500 box. 

I just started getting a leak this summer in my 96 with almost 130K miles. 
If you have had the seal go previously you should probabily rebuild the box this time instead of just replacing the seal- the bearings could be worn causing the shaft to be misaligned creating the leak or wearing the seal fast- the shaft could be worn too causing it.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

justme- said:


> 1500's have a weaker steering box- blowing out seals when plowing is common- replace it with a 2500 box.
> 
> If you have had the seal go previously you should probably rebuild the box.


Actually this is my Ram2500 and the dealer did replace the whole power steering box 11 months ago..it took a week to ship in and cost over $350, at least it was under warranty.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Just replace the seal then, they are relativly easy to change and you do not need to remove the box from the truck to do it.


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

*p/s leak*

I am a Master tech at a local shop. I see these all the time. They are really easy to change. We charge 60.00 plus the seal for the job. anyways rent or borrow a pitman arm puller any autoparts store will loan you one. Remove the arm on the box. There is a snap ring in there take it out. This is the part of the job most people f*** up. There is no need to smash , hammer , bend , pry on the box to get the old seal out. When you do this you screw up the seal's mounting surface. Simply start the truck turn the steering back and forth ant the pressure from the pump will blow the old seal out. Tap in new seal with a correct size socket install snap ring and reinstall the pitman arm. Your done 30 - 45 min job max.....
mike


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

that sucks man good luck fixing it i havent had that problem on my 96 2500 but my box is getting real sloppy gonna be puttin in a new one this weekend.
Evan


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Repair update*

Thanks for the advice on how to repair, but that is why I lease my work vehicles. Always under warranty  
The dealership repaired a "rotted" hose, and recharged my a/c. (that was busted also) Of course they couldn't explain why an 11 month old hose rotted and how the coolant escaped, but I'm sure once I'm out of warranty and the same thing happens they will know exactly why it happened and it will cost me $500 to fix


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

i did a little bit of research i found that the bearings are the weak link in the steering box here is one fix.
http://www.solidsteel.ca/
not sure how it will work with a plow but i think it would work and suposidly does fix the problem
Evan


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

well thats interesting, thanks


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*a/c busted now*

Okay so everything was fixed... but 4 days later I go use the a/c and nothing but hot air :realmad: I call the dealer and he said _bring it back in. _ Okay, but this time I want a loaner truck, I'll take a 1500 I'm not picky I just need to haul my mowing trailer this week. _Sorry no loaners. Why don't you bring it back when its raining, you don't work when it raining right. _  Your joking me right, do you work when its raining, _Yes, _ then why wouldn't I. What a moron. So now I have to find more time to drop the truck off so they can put some tracing dye in it so I can bring it back again and they can find the leek. Why didn't they just do this in the first place and keep the truck for a few days?


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

First of all they are some what decieving you. When you carge a system the new refrig. already has dye in it. In past history with ram pickups it is the evaporator which is in the dash. Good luck to see the tracer dye yourself use a uv light or black lite. It will show flourescent. 
mike


----------

